# my rat peed on me!!!!!!!!



## saddis (Dec 19, 2006)

i had my rat out last night and he snuggled into my fleece jumper- after lots of running around and playing peek-a-boo that is. After about 20minutes he woke up and peed on me- at that point i put him back in his cage to go shower.
why did he do that- was it simply timing- ie he was busting?????
My housemate was playing with the other rat a bit later and he had only been out 10minutes when he weed and pooed. I dont think it is fear causing it- cos they were both the most relaxed they have ever been- the one that weed on me had curled up under my jumper and was asleep- and he wasnt startled awake- i was just watching tv and leaving him to it when he woke.

its kinda put me off letting them snuggle if they are gonna use me as a toilet.
any suggestions of why, or what to do to avoid it????

oh yeah- tried the pea bobbing game with them- they absolutely love peas- so thanks for that suggestion put on someone elses post.


----------



## carlylox (Jan 16, 2007)

It could be that he just needed to go, but it's more likely that he was marking you (just incase you didn't realise you were already his)

Depends how much he went, if it was just a little bit, I'd say scent marking, if it was like breaking the Hoover dam I'd say just woke up with a full bladder and couldn't hold it.

My boys don't really pee on us but they will pee over all their play things, each other and my carpet. More or less anything they touch. It's a bit odd that me and my OH don't get peed on. The only time they've ever done that was when we first had them or when Meric was ill and he couldn't control his toilet motions, poor lil' munchkin


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My mom has a simalair problem. I'll be holding one of my girls and then she wants to hold her so I hand my baby to her and after awhile AHHH!!!!! Vivian!!! Your rat peed on me!!!! But they almost never go on me. So I think it's becuase she doesn't smell like them. Most of my isues happen after I shower so I'm kinda convinced that's the problem. That's just me though...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If he'd been out a while, it's unlikely he was scared. If he'd just woken up, he probably just had to go.

There are a couple of ways that I know of to try and avoid it, but bad judgment or bad luck can still catch you out occasionally, so you might want to find an old blanket or towel to have in your lap when handling them. Here are a couple of tips - 

Let your rat wake up a bit in his cage before taking him out to play - this way he's more likely to have done his business before you take him out of the cage.

Put your rat back in the cage for a few minutes, every so often, for a potty break. This will encourage him to do his business in the cage, rather on you. I think it's said that babies can go for 20 mins to half an hour before they have to go, and adults up to about an hour. 

Rats do urine mark a little, boys more than girls, but they don't usually full out empty their bladders on you unless they are scared or really have to go.


----------



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

my rats pee on me everytime i have them on my lap, usually a couple of times... thought it was normal.....


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

It is perfectly normal , rats are incontinent , meaning they cannot control their bladders so they pee pretty much when and where they like.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I generally just wipe it off when I get peed on. You just get used to it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I get 'marked' (the tiny pee drops) just about every time they're out. I've only be full-peed on once though.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

And all this time I thought that it was normal to smell like rat urine by 10 am everyday....
****! :wink:


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

My new rat likes to pee and poop on me. -.-
My other rat has never even trickled on me.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Gary26Uk said:


> It is perfectly normal , rats are incontinent , meaning they cannot control their bladders so they pee pretty much when and where they like.


Rats are not incontinent. They just like to scent mark lol.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Poppyseed said:


> Gary26Uk said:
> 
> 
> > It is perfectly normal , rats are incontinent , meaning they cannot control their bladders so they pee pretty much when and where they like.
> ...


Really? i thought i read somewhere they were.Have to check on that , sorry for the mis-info if im wrong !


----------

